# New full member



## Jude (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi from Bury Lancs


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi from Glengormley Co Antrim and welcome,you should have a good chin wag with this crew,may even give you a giggle,cheers


----------



## Gav (Jun 24, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## oppy (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey Jude, our son lives in Edenfield, just down the road, welcome to the asylum


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## jeanette (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mjvw (Jun 25, 2020)

Big hello from County Durham


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Tookey (Jun 25, 2020)

Jude said:


> Hi from Bury Lancs


Welcome, I'm in Todmorden so pretty local to you


----------



## Robmac (Jun 25, 2020)

Welcome along.


----------



## red ted (Jun 25, 2020)

Jude said:


> Hi from Bury Lancs


Hi we are from Swinton


----------



## Jude (Nov 9, 2020)

My life is on hold.  My Moho is standing alone unused since last year.  How much longer must I shield.  But I'm  not down in the dumps yet.
I am an optomist and looking forward to when I can travel freely, anywhere, without worry of illegally crossing borders. 
Keep  looking forward, keep smiling.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland enjoy your adventures when you can


----------



## Jude (Nov 10, 2020)

Hopefully soon after lockdown we will be allowed to travel north to the West Highlands.


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Robmac (Nov 10, 2020)

Jude said:


> Hopefully soon after lockdown we will be allowed to travel north to the West Highlands.



Exactly what we plan to do!


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi Jude, I’m in the north highlands waiting for a time once it’s safe to travel south! Strange times indeed....


----------



## mid4did (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome from north somerset,waiting for the chance to get off also.


----------

